# Options for marriage visa?



## mark__land

Hello fellow members,

I have a question regarding marriage visas in Thailand. What options do I have to live in Thailand with my Thai partner. I have done this before on Travel Visas but they are a pain as I have to leave the country every 3 months. (Even on dual or triple entry tourist visas). I wonder if I am allowed to apply for a marriage visa...is that possible?

We have been together for six years now, always living together since 2008. We lived in South Africa for 5 years and now in the UK for 1 year. Since I have dual nationality of South African and EU descent we were very fortunate as I managed to get spousal visa for my Thai partner in both locations (with the right to work) as they both recognise the rights of same sex couples, but it seems Thailand does not? 

We have a stable and happy relationship and I enjoy my extended Thai family who have accepted me and treated me with love. Yet it always makes me sad that I have to struggle with tourist visas whenever I visit our home there and our Thai relatives. Also I am not allowed to work. Compare this to the EU and SA are far more accommodating and provided full privileges to my Thai partner. 

Are there any options that could make my life easier? 

Many thanks!


----------



## rubberfarmer

Marriage non immigrant extension of stay, if you have the money [in a Thai bank], multi O spouse visa, if not enough money. Jim


----------



## mark__land

rubberfarmer said:


> Marriage non immigrant extension of stay, if you have the money [in a Thai bank], multi O spouse visa, if not enough money. Jim


That's great! Thanks.

I should have enough money in the bank, do you know roughly how much one would need? Also, is it okay if the Thai bank account is in my partners name?


----------



## rubberfarmer

mark__land said:


> That's great! Thanks.
> 
> I should have enough money in the bank, do you know roughly how much one would need? Also, is it okay if the Thai bank account is in my partners name?


Can't remember off hand, 4 or 600,000 Baht, account needs to be in your name, not joint.

Location in Thailand makes a difference, some places immigration visits homes, others not.

I use a multi O spouse, borders not far away, cost a bit more, but your money is not lying in a bank for months.

I would say get a multi O spouse in the UK, gives you near on 15 months, if you play it right. No need to commit a large amount to start.

TD will give you details, no doubt,when he reads the post. Jim


----------



## tod-daniels

Where exactly are you in Thailand because ever since Immigrations went to zones you have to apply for extensions of stay in the zone you live in.

You could go the yearly extension of stay inside Thailand based on being married to a thai national with either 400K deposited in a Thai bank account in your name only for 60 days prior to your application OR a letter from your embassy stating you make 40K baht a month income in your country along with the required support documentation. 

OR you could apply at a thai embassy for a multi entry Non-Immigrant Type-O visa based on being married to a Thai. That kind of visa is good for stays of 90 days at a time in thailand, then you exit/re-enter the country and get another 90 days permission to stay. As "rubberfarmer" said if you play the dates of that visa correctly you can stay almost 15 months in thailand by doing border runs every 90 days.

In Asia there are only a couple thai embassies which will issue that type. Right now the "go to" place for that multi-entry Non-O visa is the Thai consulate in Savannakhet Lao. They require the Kor Ror 2 & 3 (the thai documents which registers your marriage) copies of your wifes Thai I/D, copies of her name listed on the Thabien Baan (house book) in thailand, BUT they don't require ANY financial proof of funds to issue you that visa.

Savannakhet just started "same day service" and you turn in your passport documents and fee in the morning and get the passport back in the afternoon with the visa in it. 

Good Luck


----------



## mark__land

Thank you all that really is very helpful - so basically I have two options: Non-O or Multi-O, (did I get that right?). It sounds like Multi-O is the one to go for if one doesn't want to do 90 day border runs, but is the one that requires money in a bank account.

So it sounds like it is possible, after all these years I thought it was not. But can I ask if you know of any married same-sex couples that have actually been granted one of these Visa types?

We live in a town north of Chiang Mai, in the Maehongson province. I really don't mind if they do a spot visit and visit as we legitimately live together.


----------



## rubberfarmer

Thailand does not [of yet] recognize same sex unions, so you have a problem with both types of permission.

You will have to look at other options I think. Jim


----------

